# At what age can you stop using a heat lamp for baby chickens



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

???


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I usually wait until they have real feathers replacing the down on top of their heads. The rest of their body should appear to be fully feathered by then, too.
I'm not sure what age that is but they are still pretty small - maybe 4 weeks?
(I've gone by their appearance rather than their age for so long that I honestly can't remember.)
Prior to that you can wean them away from their full dependence on a heat light by only keeping one area of their enclosure warm. I start this process when they are only about a week old because I believe that it makes them hardier in the long run. If they get cold they will be huddled up in the warm spot so you will know that they still need the light, but if they start roosting away from it then you know that they have outgrown it.

It also depends on how many chicks you have. A large group (about 12 or more) will cuddle together and stay warm easier than a small group.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

Greybird said:


> I usually wait until they have real feathers replacing the down on top of their heads. The rest of their body should appear to be fully feathered by then, too.
> I'm not sure what age that is but they are still pretty small - maybe 4 weeks?
> (I've gone by their appearance rather than their age for so long that I honestly can't remember.)
> Prior to that you can wean them away from their full dependence on a heat light by only keeping one area of their enclosure warm. I start this process when they are only about a week old because I believe that it makes them hardier in the long run. If they get cold they will be huddled up in the warm spot so you will know that they still need the light, but if they start roosting away from it then you know that they have outgrown it.
> ...


I've got 6


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What age are they?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I too wait till the feathers come in. Also if there is a way to keep making the light to higher and higher that will work too but usually unless it's bitter cold out I just take the light away


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> What age are they?


Anywhere from 5 days to 4 weeks i don't exactly know


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Meaning you have many ages together?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I usually just keep moving it up and father away and watch their reaction. If they chirp loud and huddle together they are too chilly so move it back until they sound and look "happy" again. By 2 weeks they can probably do without it in the daytime I would think. Watching them is best. They will tell you.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Real feathers really but it needs doing gradually. remember the heat helps them to grow so without it they may stunt a little


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Meaning you have many ages together?


Yes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have always kept a heat lamp available until they were feathered out.


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

It depends on the time of year, but I usually keep the heat lamp on for 3 weeks and keep them in for another week or 2.


----------

